# Erfahrungen mit baselayout 2

## merlin2k

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte die 0.9.11 version von PulseAudio verwenden (mit ~ maskiert). Allerdings benötigt die PA version baselayout-2.

Der MigrationGuide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml) warnt ja immer wieder vor einem nicht bootbarem System falls man irgend eine kleinigkeit vergisst.

Hat irgendwer erfahrungen mit baselayout-2 (probleme beim migrieren, stabilität, inkompatibilitäten) ?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine ~amd64 Kiste bei mir auf auf baselayout-2/openrc umgestellt. Wichtig ist, daß du direkt nach dem Update ein etc-update (oder dispatch-conf) durchführst, um alle Dateien unter /etc/conf.d/ und /etc/init.d/ zu aktualisieren. Dann sollte es eigentlich auch keine Probleme mit basealyout-2/openrc geben.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Vortex375

Jau, folg einfach dem Guide und aktualisiere alle Config-Dateien, dann solltest du keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Booten haben.

Ich habe seit der Umstellung auf OpenRC nur diese beiden Probleme:

netmount startet manchmal nicht richtig. Es startet zwar ohne Fehlermeldung, aber die Netzlaufwerke werden nicht gemountet. Ein manuelles /etc/init.d/netmount restart repariert dann das Problem.

Und beim Herunterfahren bleibt er manchmal bei "Killing processes using ALSA" einfach stehen und macht nicht mehr weiter.

Beide Probleme lassen sich nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren und treten scheinbar zufällig auf.

----------

## TheCurse

Beim booten hatte ich glücklicherweise auch keine Probleme  :Smile: 

Einzig beim herunterfahren scheint irgendwas nicht ganz zu stimmen, es wird gar nichts angezeigt und es dauert gefühlt mehrere Minuten (also extrem lange verglichen mit baselayout-1), bis dann endlich der Computer ausgeht...

----------

## musv

Baselayout funktioniert bei mir problemlos. Es gab mal Probleme, wenn man das Root-Laufwerk mit Reiser4 formatiert hatte. Aber sogar das funktioniert mittlerweile ohne Probleme. 

Beim Runterfahren bleibt das Base-Layout ab und zu mal stecken. Ich schieb das aber darauf, dass gemountete NFS-Laufwerke nicht mehr verfügbar sind (wenn ich den nfs-Server z.B. runtergefahren hab). 

Das einzige Problem an Deiner Planung seh ich bei Pulseaudio. Ich kann nämlich padevchooser nicht starten. Siehe Problem dazu hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702240.html

----------

## merlin2k

tja, eigentlich wollte ich ja das baselayout gerade wegen pulseaudio wechseln.

Ich glaube dann warte ich doch besser noch bis das stable wird

----------

## schachti

Ich fahre ein ~x86 System und nutze schon seit geraumer Zeit baselayout-2 ohne Probleme.

----------

## Vortex375

Mit Baselayout-2 fährt mein PC immerhin etwas schneller hoch und deutlich schneller herunter (wenn er nicht bei ALSA stecken bleibt) als mit dem alten Baselayout.

Warum für pulseaudio das neue Baselayout erforderlich ist, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Pulseaudio läuft ja auch wunderbar ohne Baselayout-2, nur das init-Script ist irgendwie in neuer Syntax verfasst. In diesem Falle hätte man doch die init-Scripte in ein externes Paket auslagern können, da diese zum Betrieb nicht erforderlich sind.

Ich starte mein pulseaudio "manuell" über die Autostart-Funktion von KDE mit pulseaudio -d und es funktioniert einwandfrei, auch ohne init-Script. Bei Benutzung mit mehreren Benutzern könnte es aber möglicherweise Probleme geben.

----------

## lituxer

Auch ich habe mit Baselayout-2 gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Wie auch bei Vortex375 fährt der PC bedeutend schneller hoch und runter.

Trotz der guten Erfahrung, gibt es doch einen Punkt, den ich bemängeln muss, falls man das so nennen kann.

Beim Boot -und Shutdownmenü wird normalerweise alles schön Reihe für Reihe angezeigt. Seit der Umstellung passiert es häufiger, dass das Menü 2 Reihen in eine Zeile schreibt.  Was dann für ein schönes durcheinander auf dem Bildschirm sorgt. Der Fehler ist leider nicht nachvollziehbar. Der tritt nur sporadisch auf.

----------

## mv

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> 2 Reihen in eine Zeile schreibt.  Was dann für ein schönes durcheinander auf dem Bildschirm sorgt.

 

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> rc_parallel="off"

 

----------

## lituxer

 *mv wrote:*   

>  */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   rc_parallel="off" 

 

Das steht auf "off"

Das Problem tritt einfach mitten im Menü auf. Ohne ersichtlichen Grund.

Ich kann den PC 3mal hoch und runter fahren. Da passiert nichts. 

Und dann wie aus heiteren Himmel, kommt das Menü durcheinander.

Wenn ich den PC danach wieder neustarte, ist das Phänomen erst einmal wieder weg. 

Und dabei bekommt mein PC doch seine Streicheleinheiten.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Ich nutze ebenfalls das baselayout-2. Bei mir treten keine Probs auf.

Das System startet erheblich schneller und auch der shutdown ist viel

schneller.

Ich nutzte das baselayout-2 jetzt schon seit gut 2 Monaten und bisher 

nichts was mich stören würde.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## merlin2k

@Vortex375

@musv

welche Version von pulseaudio verwendet ihr denn?

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum für pulseaudio das neue Baselayout erforderlich ist, verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> 
> 

 

Genau das hab ich auch gedacht. Ist aber auch erst ab Version 0.9.11 so.

----------

## musv

0.9.11-r2

----------

## merlin2k

So ich habe jetzt auch auf baselayout2 und openrc umgestellt.

Der Rechner fährt deutlich schneller hoch und runter.  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe nur 2 kleine Macken:

1) Beim Booten bewegt sich der Fortschrittsbalken von meinem bootsplash nicht mehr und ich kann nicht mit F2 zwischen verbose und silent umschalten.

2) Beim herunterfahren meckert er das er gdm nicht beenden kann weil er die Datei /var/run/gdm.pid nicht findet.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier eine Lösung dafür

----------

## pablo_supertux

Zu 1) dann schalte doch bootsplash aus (geht sehr Einfach von grub Menü aus)

----------

## merlin2k

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Zu 1) dann schalte doch bootsplash aus (geht sehr Einfach von grub Menü aus)

 

Ich möchte bootsplash aber gerne weiterhin benutzen. Nur wenn schon ein Fortschrittsbalken da ist sollte er sich auch bewegen.   :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> 1) Beim Booten bewegt sich der Fortschrittsbalken von meinem bootsplash nicht mehr

 

splashutils neu emergen (und möglicherweise auch die Testing-Version).

----------

## merlin2k

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *merlin2k wrote:*   1) Beim Booten bewegt sich der Fortschrittsbalken von meinem bootsplash nicht mehr 
> 
> splashutils neu emergen (und möglicherweise auch die Testing-Version).

 

Danke für den Tipp, jetzt funktioniert der Fortschrittsbalken und F2 wieder!   :Very Happy: 

Nur die meldung über die fehlende /var/run/gdm.pid ist immer noch da.

----------

